# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق تداول العملات الأجنبية والسلع والنفط والمعادن استفسارات وأسئلة المبتدئين  مشكله فتح حساب لاخوه في مغرب وجزائر  هذا القسم برعاية    الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## abdessamad

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم   *إن الحمد لله نحمده و نستعينه و نستغفره و نعود بالله من شرور أنفسنا و سيئات أعمالنا من يهده الله فلا مضل له و من يضلل فلا هادي له و اشهد إلا اله إلا الله و حده لا شريك له و اشهد أن محمد عبده و رسوله* .      اخوتي كما تعلمون يمنع في بلادنا خروج المال و بالتالى لا يمكن تعبأة حساب في شركات الوساطة المعروفة بالثقة و المصداقية نلجا للبنوك الإلكترونية ,  هنا نجد أن الشركات الموثوقة و المعروفة لا تتعامل مع هذه البنوك الإلكترونية والتي تتعامل معها تجد تضارب في مصاقيتها بين من يقول انها نصابة الى القول لا ينصح بالدخول أكثر من 1000$ الى $1500 .   أرجو من لديه فكرة أو تجربة أو نصيحة يساعد بها اخوته جزاكم الله خير

----------


## Elhadi_Bouazizi

السلام عليكم
أسف ليس لدي أي فكرة
في انتظار الاخوة الذين لديهم تجاربهم الخاصة
بالتوفيق

----------


## bolbol911

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي الحبيب
تجربتي متواضعة مع شركة IFCMARKETS  و حتى هذه اللحظة كل شيء على مايرام 
وسيلة الدفع بالبنوك الالكترونية و السحب كذلك ولها دعم رائع...ومؤخرا تم ادخال الميتاتريدر 
لكن الكثير من الاخوة اوصاني بعدم ملء الحساب باكثر من 1000 دولار فذلك ربما يكون خطر 
ولكن مع سمعة الشركة المتزايدة في النمو اظن بان هذا الامر يتلاشى والله اعلمكن حتى هذه اللحظة كل شيء على مايرام 
وسيلة الدفع بالبنوك الالكترونية و السحب كذلك ولها دعم رائع...ومؤخرا تم ادخال الميتاتريدر 
لكن الكثير من الاخوة اوصاني بعدم ملء الحساب باكثر من 1000 دولار فذلك ربما يكون خطر 
ولكن مع سمعة الشركة المتزايدة في النمو اظن بان هذا الامر يتلاشى والله اعلم

----------


## نورالدين أمجاظ

ابحث عن هذه الشركة *Boston Merchant Financial*

----------


## أبو عمران

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اخي الحبيب
> تجربتي متواضعة مع شركة IFCMARKETS  و حتى هذه اللحظة كل شيء على مايرام 
> وسيلة الدفع بالبنوك الالكترونية و السحب كذلك ولها دعم رائع...ومؤخرا تم ادخال الميتاتريدر 
> لكن الكثير من الاخوة اوصاني بعدم ملء الحساب باكثر من 1000 دولار فذلك ربما يكون خطر 
> ولكن مع سمعة الشركة المتزايدة في النمو اظن بان هذا الامر يتلاشى والله اعلمكن حتى هذه اللحظة كل شيء على مايرام 
> وسيلة الدفع بالبنوك الالكترونية و السحب كذلك ولها دعم رائع...ومؤخرا تم ادخال الميتاتريدر 
> لكن الكثير من الاخوة اوصاني بعدم ملء الحساب باكثر من 1000 دولار فذلك ربما يكون خطر 
> ولكن مع سمعة الشركة المتزايدة في النمو اظن بان هذا الامر يتلاشى والله اعلم

 أخي بلبل السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
هل يمكن يا أخي عند شحن الحساب في IFCMARKET تحويل الحساب إلى شركة أخرى ك FXDD أو FXSOL ؟ أظن و الله أعلم أن هناك موضوع مر يتكلم عن شيء من هذا القبيل

----------


## abdessamad

> السلام عليكم
> أسف ليس لدي أي فكرة
> في انتظار الاخوة الذين لديهم تجاربهم الخاصة
> بالتوفيق

 شكرا على مرورك أخي الكريم   

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اخي الحبيب
> تجربتي متواضعة مع شركة IFCMARKETS  و حتى هذه اللحظة كل شيء على مايرام 
> وسيلة الدفع بالبنوك الالكترونية و السحب كذلك ولها دعم رائع...ومؤخرا تم ادخال الميتاتريدر 
> لكن الكثير من الاخوة اوصاني بعدم ملء الحساب باكثر من 1000 دولار فذلك ربما يكون خطر 
> ولكن مع سمعة الشركة المتزايدة في النمو اظن بان هذا الامر يتلاشى والله اعلمكن حتى هذه اللحظة كل شيء على مايرام 
> وسيلة الدفع بالبنوك الالكترونية و السحب كذلك ولها دعم رائع...ومؤخرا تم ادخال الميتاتريدر 
> لكن الكثير من الاخوة اوصاني بعدم ملء الحساب باكثر من 1000 دولار فذلك ربما يكون خطر 
> ولكن مع سمعة الشركة المتزايدة في النمو اظن بان هذا الامر يتلاشى والله اعلم

 شكرا أخي بلال دائما موجود عندما يتعلق الأمر بالمشورة و يد المساعدة جزاك الله خيرا   

> ابحث عن هذه الشركة *Boston Merchant Financial*

 اهلا بك أخي .. اتمنى ان تجد الجواب في القريب العاجل   

> السلام عليكم 
> أخي ع الصمد
> فعلا هذا مشكل حقيقي نعاني منه في المغرب.
> توجد بعض الحلول، لكن للأسف لا تصل إلى ما نصبو إليه.
> سأحاول أن أعرض البعض منها في القريب إن شاء الله.
> تحياتي للجميع.

 و عليكم السلام .. مرحبا بك استاذ السمنير , اخي فتحت هذا الموضوع لنفيد و نستفيد من المعلومات و التجربة الإخوة .

----------


## dr.alamir

*
شركة FXDD وهى شركة محترمة وموثوقة 
تقبل الايداع بالباى بال 
تقبل ودى*

----------


## medoram

هل هذا يعني أن البنوك المغربية مثل البنك الشعبي لا يقوم بالتحويل وباقي البنوك  ؟ 
المرجو الافادة وشكرااا

----------


## الصادق

> أخي بلبل السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
> هل يمكن يا أخي عند شحن الحساب في IFCMARKET تحويل الحساب إلى شركة أخرى ك FXDD أو FXSOL ؟ أظن و الله أعلم أن هناك موضوع مر يتكلم عن شيء من هذا القبيل

 لايمكن ذلك اخي الحبيب
تقبل ودي

----------


## bolbol911

> أخي بلبل السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
> هل يمكن يا أخي عند شحن الحساب في IFCMARKET تحويل الحساب إلى شركة أخرى ك FXDD أو FXSOL ؟ أظن و الله أعلم أن هناك موضوع مر يتكلم عن شيء من هذا القبيل

 
أستاذي أبو عمران
لا يمكن ذلك لانها ليست كلها امريكية وتعمل تحت NFA

----------


## المؤيد

قد يكون هناك حل وهو ان تفتح حساب بدولة اخرى ولنقل مصر مثلا, وان يكون البنك من البنوك التي تقدم ميزة التعامل مع حسابك عبر النت ومنه تستطيع ان تحول الى الخارج او تستقبل وهكذا... حل قد يفيدنا فيه من جرب خدمة التعامل مع البنك عبر النت!

----------


## hattab007

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
أخي بالنسبة للجزائريين يمكنهم التحويل في غاية السهولة عن طريق البنك ، انا قمت بتزويد حسابي في FXSOL  عن طريق بنك في الجزائر .

----------


## forme

> بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم   *إن الحمد لله نحمده و نستعينه و نستغفره و نعود بالله من شرور أنفسنا و سيئات أعمالنا من يهده الله فلا مضل له و من يضلل فلا هادي له و اشهد إلا اله إلا الله و حده لا شريك له و اشهد أن محمد عبده و رسوله* .     اخوتي كما تعلمون يمنع في بلادنا خروج المال و بالتالى لا يمكن تعبأة حساب في شركات الوساطة المعروفة بالثقة و المصداقية نلجا للبنوك الإلكترونية , هنا نجد أن الشركات الموثوقة و المعروفة لا تتعامل مع هذه البنوك الإلكترونية والتي تتعامل معها تجد تضارب في مصاقيتها بين من يقول انها نصابة الى القول لا ينصح بالدخول أكثر من 1000$ الى $1500 .     أرجو من لديه فكرة أو تجربة أو نصيحة يساعد بها اخوته جزاكم الله خير

  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته... لقد عانيت أخي الكريم مثلك من هذا المشكل، والذي سببه تخلف العقلية الاقتصادية في بلداننا... أفضل حل توصلت إليه -أخي الكريم- هو المشاركة في المسابقات التي تجريها بعض المنتديات (إلى الآن منتديان موثوقان ومتاح لنا المشاركة في مسابقتيهما أحدهما المتداول العربي)، وهذا الحل يتيح لك الاستفادة من أمرين: 1- التدرب الجيد، وتطوير طريقة مجدية في المتاجرة. 2- اكتساب حساب حقيقي إسلامي قابل للمتاجرة مع دعم عربي موثوق ومتميز.   

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
> أخي بالنسبة للجزائريين يمكنهم التحويل في غاية السهولة عن طريق البنك ، انا قمت بتزويد حسابي في FXSOL عن طريق بنك في الجزائر .

 أخي الكريم، أنا جربت جل البنوك الوطنية التي لها وكالات عندنا (BADR-BDL-BNA-BEA-CPA....) وتصور أني عانيت حتى في فتح حساب بها، ولم أستطع ذلك إلا باستعمال (المعريفة) والآن أنا أملك حسابا في البنك الخارجي وهو بالأورو ولا أعرف هل ينفع في استقبال أموال بالدولار أم لا، ولا يمكنني قطعا -حتى باستعمال المعريفة- أن أرسل بواسطته أموالا للخارج...  ربما البنك الذي تعاملت معه أخي الكريم بنك أجنبي، أو ربما عقلية المسؤولين فيه أكثر تفتحا ومواكبة للعصر.   :Eh S(7):

----------


## houssem1012

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
> أخي بالنسبة للجزائريين يمكنهم التحويل في غاية السهولة عن طريق البنك ، انا قمت بتزويد حسابي في FXSOL  عن طريق بنك في الجزائر .

  السلام عليكم اخي شكرا لردك 
ارجوا ان تقول لنا اسم البنك  و الوكالة التي حولت منها (مكان تواجدها بالتحديد ان امكن)
وشكرا لك  :012:

----------


## hattab007

forme  و houssem1012 أنا قمت بالتحويل من البنك الخارجي BEA ، وحولت مرتين إستغرقت الأولى 8 أيام لوصول الحوالة للشركة والأخرى 15 يوم فقط

----------


## houssem1012

شكرا لك اخي   وطبعا ممكن نتعرف اكثر  فالجزائريون في هذا المجال قليلين جدا

----------


## Elhadi_Bouazizi

السلام عليكم
اخواني في الحقيقة أنا قمت بتعبئة رصيدي في fxcm عن طريق بنك الجزائر الخارجي BEA و بالظبط في وكالة جيجل بدون أي مشاكل و لقد تم التحويل في غضون 6أيام و هذا شيء عادي.
حسنا يبدو أن عدد الجزائريين أكبر مما كنت أتوقع :Big Grin:  :013: 
في الحقيقة دائما كنت أحس نفسي وحيدا في غابة الفوركس المخيفة :Icon26:  
أخوكم الهادي

----------


## abdessamad

> هل هذا يعني أن البنوك المغربية مثل البنك الشعبي لا يقوم بالتحويل وباقي البنوك  ؟ 
> المرجو الافادة وشكرااا

 السلام عليكم أخي  .. نعم هذا شئ معروف ممنوع علينا نحن الغلابة فقط  :Big Grin:    

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته... لقد عانيت أخي الكريم مثلك من هذا المشكل، والذي سببه تخلف العقلية الاقتصادية في بلداننا... أفضل حل توصلت إليه -أخي الكريم- هو المشاركة في المسابقات التي تجريها بعض المنتديات (إلى الآن منتديان موثوقان ومتاح لنا المشاركة في مسابقتيهما أحدهما المتداول العربي)، وهذا الحل يتيح لك الاستفادة من أمرين: 1- التدرب الجيد، وتطوير طريقة مجدية في المتاجرة. 2- اكتساب حساب حقيقي إسلامي قابل للمتاجرة مع دعم عربي موثوق ومتميز.

  
حياك الله أخي .. طريقة ممتازة يضرب بها عصافير بحجر واحد جزاك الله خيرا    

> *
> شركة FXDD وهى شركة محترمة وموثوقة 
> تقبل الايداع بالباى بال 
> تقبل ودى*

 اهلا دكتور .. مع ذلك توجد مشاكل مع PAY PAL حسب علمي فهي تشدد كثيرا خصوصا عند السحب , للمغاربة

----------


## hattab007

> السلام عليكم
> اخواني في الحقيقة أنا قمت بتعبئة رصيدي في fxcm عن طريق بنك الجزائر الخارجي BEA و بالظبط في وكالة جيجل بدون أي مشاكل و لقد تم التحويل في غضون 6أيام و هذا شيء عادي.
> حسنا يبدو أن عدد الجزائريين أكبر مما كنت أتوقع
> في الحقيقة دائما كنت أحس نفسي وحيدا في غابة الفوركس المخيفة  
> أخوكم الهادي

 أهلا باخووووي   
تشرفت بك وبكل الإخوة

----------


## medoram

شكرا أخي عبد الصمد 
والله ايتا حشوما عليهوم بزاف كاع 
ممكن ايعطيونا غير سبب واحد علاش ماكايبغيوش ايحولو
غدا ان شاء الله غانمشي للبنك الشعبي نسولهوم ع الله ايهديهوم 
تشرفنا أخاي عبد الصمد تهلا

----------


## Taoufik

*يبدو أن المغرب وحده الدي يعاني من مشكلة تحويل المال للخارج . لان اقتصاده كما يعلم الجميع قوي جدا ينافس الاقتصاد الامريكي . 
لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله  
كوني عارف بالبنوك الالكترونية فهي الحل الوحيد للاشتراك في شركات الفوركس 
حسب خبرتي المتواضعة من الشركات الموثوقة 
 instaforex . ifcmarkets . **** . marketiva . 
أحسن بنك الكتروني نجد الليبرتي رسرف بدون منازع
شركة **** تتعامل مع المونيبوكر فقط كبنك الكتروني فيما جميع الشركات المدكورة تتعامل بالليبرتي رسرف 
أي معلومات أنا في الخدمة 
أخوكم توفيق*

----------


## نورالدين أمجاظ

> *السلام عليكم
> هناك حل قد يناسب البعض، ربما.
> إذا كان جواز سفرك يحمل تأشيرة الخروج  أي "فيزا"، يمكن أن تتوجه لأي بنك في المغرب، بطلب بطاقة فيزا ، والرصيد المسموح به لا يتعدى 2000 دولار.
> المهم شرط الحصول عليها حسب علمي الموثوق به حاليا، هو توفرك على تأشيرة.
> هذه البطاقة تمكنك من السحب، حينما تتواجد في الخارج، وهي صالحة لعام كامل.
> لكن هل يمكن استعمالها على النت؟ لا أدري، ربما نرجو من الإخوة من يملك تأشيره ، تجريب هاته الحالة.
> تحياتي لجميع الإخوة الكرام.*

 أهلا أخي العزيز 
مع كامل الأسف هذه البطاقة غير  صالحة للنيت.

----------


## TOUIZI

السلام عليكم
البطاقة صالحة للأداء عبر النت ولا تحتاج لجواز سفر به تأشيرة،جربتها شخصيا في fxcm
carte mosafir de tijariwafa

----------


## Taoufik

> *السلام عليكم
> هناك حل قد يناسب البعض، ربما.
> إذا كان جواز سفرك يحمل تأشيرة الخروج  أي "فيزا"، يمكن أن تتوجه لأي بنك في المغرب، بطلب بطاقة فيزا ، والرصيد المسموح به لا يتعدى 2000 دولار.
> المهم شرط الحصول عليها حسب علمي الموثوق به حاليا، هو توفرك على تأشيرة.
> هذه البطاقة تمكنك من السحب، حينما تتواجد في الخارج، وهي صالحة لعام كامل.
> لكن هل يمكن استعمالها على النت؟ لا أدري، ربما نرجو من الإخوة من يملك تأشيره ، تجريب هاته الحالة.
> تحياتي لجميع الإخوة الكرام.*

 *ادا الواحد عنده فيزا أصلا ما بيقعد في المغرب أخي هه
المغرب = سجن اقتصادي   كما قلت أحسن وسيلة هي بنك الليبرتي رسرف الالكتروني 
سلام عليكم*

----------


## abdelhak_achir

السلام عليكم 
اخوتي الكرام انا من الجزائر انا ايظا لم انجح في فتح حساب في fxsol بسبب سياستنا البنكية ; لكن اظن ان الحل  يتم في تمويل الحساب عن طريق احد الاقارب او الجيران المقيمين بالخارج  .وعلى الله التوفيق .

----------


## نورالدين أمجاظ

> السلام عليكم 
> اخوتي الكرام انا من الجزائر انا ايظا لم انجح في فتح حساب في fxsol بسبب سياستنا البنكية ; لكن اظن ان الحل  يتم في تمويل الحساب عن طريق احد الاقارب او الجيران المقيمين بالخارج  .وعلى الله التوفيق .

 لا يا أخي لا يقبل تمويل الحساب من طرف تالث .

----------


## abdessamad

> شكرا أخي عبد الصمد 
> والله ايتا حشوما عليهوم بزاف كاع 
> ممكن ايعطيونا غير سبب واحد علاش ماكايبغيوش ايحولو
> غدا ان شاء الله غانمشي للبنك الشعبي نسولهوم ع الله ايهديهوم 
> تشرفنا أخاي عبد الصمد تهلا

 حفضك الله أخي medoram ..  لي الشرف جزاك الله خير   

> *يبدو أن المغرب وحده الدي يعاني من مشكلة تحويل المال للخارج . لان اقتصاده كما يعلم الجميع قوي جدا ينافس الاقتصاد الامريكي . 
> لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله  
> كوني عارف بالبنوك الالكترونية فهي الحل الوحيد للاشتراك في شركات الفوركس 
> حسب خبرتي المتواضعة من الشركات الموثوقة 
>  instaforex . ifcmarkets . **** . marketiva . 
> أحسن بنك الكتروني نجد الليبرتي رسرف بدون منازع
> شركة **** تتعامل مع المونيبوكر فقط كبنك الكتروني فيما جميع الشركات المدكورة تتعامل بالليبرتي رسرف 
> أي معلومات أنا في الخدمة 
> أخوكم توفيق*

  أخي توفيك .. شركات الوساطة التي أقترحت علينا من منها :
* تستخدم الميتاتريدر 
* سبق لك و سحبت منها 
* أخيرا و ليس آخراهل هناك خطر إدا تجاوز الحساب 1500$ أو 2000$ 
                       الله يحفضك     

> السلام عليكم
> البطاقة صالحة للأداء عبر النت ولا تحتاج لجواز سفر به تأشيرة،جربتها شخصيا في fxcm
> carte mosafir de tijariwafa

 اخي TOUIZI البطاقة نعم  تعطي لكن لا تشحن حتى تثبت أنك حاصل على تأشيرة في جواز سفرك إذن ممكن توضح لنا كيف استطعت حتى نستفيد من تجربتك جزاك الله خيرا

----------

